# Alex Jones is a fucking joke



## Obamerican (Dec 15, 2011)

Today I was listening to this asshole. Why, you may ask? Well, I like to listen to him "predict" the end of the United States and then sell stuff like one of those losers at the fair grounds. But, hey, people like Eots think he's GREAT!!!

Alex predicted millennial havoc, but none occurred. 

"This is only the beginning. In the next few years, in this second phase--the period of escalating violence. They're gonna allow limited nuclear exchanges." "There's going to be more. This is only the kickoff." (9/13/01) 

"Within 2 years I'm predicting...that you're going to see a suitcase nuke in this country. You're probably going to see a release in a few years of something communicable. & I am predicting that you will see a lot of conventional bombings...in the next year or so." (10/18/01) 

"I'm telling you now...there's a very good chance there gonna blow something up overseas or here." "The evidence is all tilting toward...blowing up a building. They're really setting us up for a smallpox attack." Chemical attacks are "almost a guarantee in the next six months or so." (9/26/02) 

"They're preparing for new terrorist attacks that are much larger. & they're planning to bring in foreign armies....The U.S. government is going to engage in large terrorist attacks domestically & probably internationally...They may kill millions of Americans." There was going to be a nuclear release in Iraq, an international depression, formation of a world government, probably a nuclear release in Iraq, an international depression, a world government formed. Also, "They may kill millions of Americans." (7/11/02) 

They're going to blow more stuff up. 
(4/13/04) 

"I predict Arnold is gonna save children at a school shooting, or there'll be some type of bombing, & he will land by helicopter & run in & direct things. I predict it....I see it all aligning. I see it all coming together. I see their plan, clear as day....He'll fly in & things will be burninig & he'll run into it & save someone." [circa March of 2005. Kinda proves Alex is living a fantasy, doesn't it?] 

Alex also said (several times) they were going to roll out Osama bin Laden "on ice" before the 2004 election. 

Alex said they were going to blow up Washington DC before the election. 

Alex said Saddam Hussein had been taken to Cuba.


----------



## GWV5903 (Dec 15, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Today I was listening to this asshole. Why, you may ask? Well, I like to listen to him "predict" the end of the United States and then sell stuff like one of those losers at the fair grounds. But, hey, people like Eots think he's GREAT!!!
> 
> Alex predicted millennial havoc, but none occurred.
> 
> ...



Alex Jones is nothing more than a fanatical sensationalist...

You're correct about the likes of Eots, they suck up his crap like a sponge...


----------



## eots (Dec 15, 2011)

there is as usual no  context or links to any of your quotes...dipshit


----------



## eots (Dec 15, 2011)

GWV5903 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Today I was listening to this asshole. Why, you may ask? Well, I like to listen to him "predict" the end of the United States and then sell stuff like one of those losers at the fair grounds. But, hey, people like Eots think he's GREAT!!!
> ...



the reality is nippleheads such as yourself suck up the mainstream media illusion like a sponge


----------



## daws101 (Dec 15, 2011)

eots said:


> there is as usual no  context or links to any of your quotes...dipshit


funny, that doesn't matter when you do it!


----------



## daws101 (Dec 15, 2011)

eots said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Dec 15, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > there is as usual no  context or links to any of your quotes...dipshit
> ...



I never post without links...ever...loser


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 15, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Asswipe! When I posted DIRECT LINKS to AJ's stupid statements YOU said you couldn't find them. I REFUSE to show stupid people how to find things on the net. Can you be at least a LITTLE smarter than Alex Jones? Probably not. If you're stupid enough to believe the shit he spews than you probably wear Diamond Gusset jeans. Or breath in silver. Oh oh or buy salt from Nepal. Or buy AJ's DVDs. Fucking moron.


----------



## elvis (Dec 15, 2011)

eots said:


> there is as usual no  context or links to any of your quotes...dipshit


Wait.  you sound like DiveCon.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 15, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> "*This is only the beginning*. In the next few years, in this second phase--the period of escalating violence. They're gonna allow limited nuclear exchanges." "There's going to be more. This is only the kickoff." (9/13/01)
> 
> "*Within 2 years I'm predicting...that you're going to see a suitcase nuke in this country. *You're probably going to see a release in a few years of something communicable. & I am predicting that you will see a lot of conventional bombings...in the next year or so." (10/18/01)
> 
> ...


Hmm, sounds a lot like what *Congress said* before they authorized the War on Terror shortly after 9/11 (That we're *STILL* fighting by the way). Or have you forgotten all  that?


Obamerican said:


> Alex also said (several times) they were going to roll out Osama bin Laden "on ice" before the 2004 election.


Former Sec. of State Madeline Albright said the same thing in 2003:
TonyRogers.com | Albright thinks Bush hiding bin Laden

List of dates Osama bin Laden was declared dead:
Is Osama Bin Laden Really DEAD?

Looks like there's only room enough for *one* joke in this thread: *YOU! *


----------



## eots (Dec 16, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



blah blah blah what ??


----------



## daws101 (Dec 16, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Dec 16, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 English not your first language?


----------



## Douger (Dec 16, 2011)

Fail.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Hk1-BpXO8]9/11 CONSPIRACY: ALEX JONES PREDICTS 9/11 IN JULY 2001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 16, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Exactly! Thanks for proving my point. I have posted links before and you were too stupid to follow them? Why am I not surprised. You complain about how unreliable the MSM is yet you listen to Alex "dumb fuck" Jones?


----------



## eots (Dec 16, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



actually you never post links then give the same false claim "you did before' ever time are called on it


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 16, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Your lack of punctuation and capitals makes you look as stupid as 9/11 Rimjob. Idiots like you give pot smokers a bad name. You don't even remember when you said the same thing about me not posting links and I PROVED you were full of shit. I should start a NEW thread called "Eots is a fucking joke".

Alex Jones is a fear mongering huckster of "survival" shit that is over priced. You want to believe his LIES, you go right ahead. All of you mental midgets can hang out together.


----------



## eots (Dec 26, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



you proved nothing dipstick...you simply once again made the empty CLAIM  that you have...you are too pathetic to even be considered a joke


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 26, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Since your post proves my point that you're an idiot and everyone already knows about you and links to Alex Jones there is nothing left to be said except, "You and Alex Jones are fucking idiots."


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha! Alex Jones said Rick Perry, Newt Gingrich and wont be on the ballot in Virginia, how stupid is that? God what a fuckin' idiot, *oh wait... it's true*: 
Gingrich Fails to Qualify for Va. Primary Ballot - ABC News


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha! Alex Jones said the TSA took a piece of some travelers cake! What a maroon! Why would the TSA want to take food from anyone? *Oh wait... it's true:* 
Did TSA Swipe a Slice of Passengers Chocolate Cake? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 26, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6cxNR9ML8k]Lighten Up Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha! Alex Jones said the US gov't is spying on Americans with *UAV Drones!* Gawd what imbecile! The US is conducting wars all over the world, why would they spread themselves out *even thinner* by spying...

*Oh wait, it's true; *
Push for greater use of drones in U.S. | Homeland Security News Wire


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 26, 2011)

WOW!!! I'm impressed! How about listing all of the things that AJ says that AREN'T true. With all of the crap that he spews on a daily basis he's bound to be right a few times. Do you people just turn a blind eye to some of the whacked out things he has said? I would list some of them but then I get the "post a link" and I refuse to do that so idiots like Eots can say two weeks from now that I never posted it.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 26, 2011)

What mystifies me is why people spend so much time listening to stuff they then hate on.

I am sure if I found Mr Jones on the radio I would spend no more than 40 seconds on him, as he does sound a bit of  a loon.   But to give him hours of your time and then to spend all the effort to collect his idiocy into a long screed is a weird and unhealthy obsession.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 26, 2011)

To believe there are no Conspiracies,is the ultimate expression of pure ignorance. I don't agree with everything Alex Jones says but i'm sure glad he's around and is still free to express his opinions. Because there are far too many who live the fantasy that there are no Conspiracies and their Government always tells them the truth. Ironically,they're the ones always out there calling everyone else 'Crazy.' But in my opinion,their astounding closed-minded ignorance is what makes them the crazy ones. Governments lie to their People everyday. And to believe otherwise,really is crazy.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSr4s4s6DCM]Alex Jones Say Obama Runs Al-Qaeda - YouTube[/ame]



This is a funny clip of Alex Jones saying Obama runs Al Qaeda


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Alex Jones Say Obama Runs Al-Qaeda - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> This is a funny clip of Alex Jones saying Obama runs Al Qaeda


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 22, 2013)

eots said:


> there is as usual no  context or links to any of your quotes...dipshit




Do you need "context" to realize that Saddam was not in Cuba, you id-eot?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 22, 2013)

Was waiting for this other SAYIT/dawgshit/candyass Sock to show up. Gawd, you Sock Puppet Trolls are so messed up. Get a life.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Was waiting for this other SAYIT/dawgshit/candyass Sock to show up. Gawd, you Sock Puppet Trolls are so messed up. Get a life.


then you're a day late and a dollar short..
trolling are we paulie?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 22, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Was waiting for this other SAYIT/dawgshit/candyass Sock to show up. Gawd, you Sock Puppet Trolls are so messed up. Get a life.
> ...



Man, you're one messed up Sock Puppet. You've reached rock-bottom for sure. You've become a cowardly little weasel. Needing all those Sock accounts to make your lame arguments. You're spineless. Seriously, get a life.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


should really see a professional about that hallucination.
the rest of your post is false.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Was waiting for this other SAYIT/dawgshit/candyass Sock to show up. Gawd, you Sock Puppet Trolls are so messed up. Get a life.



you noticed that as well huh? Looks like either Dawgshit,candyass, or sayit troll got so embarrassed with his constant ass beatings he gets here everyday under that sock that he is posting under as sayit,that he created ANOTHER one to have someone back him up.No surprise there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Yeah he has been caught this time red handed. you called that one Paul.

Its Dawgshit posting as sayit and this is his NEWEST sock puppet he has created after getting humiliated and embarrassed so many times as dawgshit and Sayit,this is his NEWEST sock puppet.yeah you aint kidding,what a cowardly spineless weasel creating all these different sock puppets to make it look like he has many others on his side.

He pretty much gave it all away right here bringing THIS old dead thread back. He is so stupid,he isnt even cleaver about disguising his newest sock. he was a lot more clever disguising himself as sayit before till now.Now he just blew his sock puppet sayit disguise also in the process.

you called that one out Paul.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 22, 2013)

9/11 Rimjob ^ remains as incoherent and unpersuasive as ever.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 22, 2013)

Pop Quiz..........

Who are the hopelessly duped posters on this forum???


» DHS Denies Massive Ammunition Purchase Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!



Answer........




The people who click on this link and say, "meh".


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 22, 2013)

paulitician said:


> To believe there are no Conspiracies,is the ultimate expression of pure ignorance. I don't agree with everything Alex Jones says but i'm sure glad he's around and is still free to express his opinions. Because there are far too many who live the fantasy that there are no Conspiracies and their Government always tells them the truth. Ironically,they're the ones always out there calling everyone else 'Crazy.' But in my opinion,their astounding closed-minded ignorance is what makes them the crazy ones. Governments lie to their People everyday. And to believe otherwise,really is crazy.



The government is turning against us.  DHS bought 2700 armored trucks and 2 billion bullets. FEMA is training to disarm citizens.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 23, 2013)

eots said:


> there is as usual no  context or links to any of your quotes...dipshit



Context? In what context, other than selling loony stuff to loony tunes, does any of Jones's predictions make any sense, Princess. As always your lips are firmly attached to the guy's buttocks.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 23, 2013)

Typical loony Goose Stepper. Hates the guy, yet hangs on his every word. He probably opens their tightly closed minds just a tad bit. And that scares loyal Goose Steppers. Their minds have been closed and locked for a very long time. Must be like taking the Red Pill for them. A disturbing shock to the system.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Was waiting for this other SAYIT/dawgshit/candyass Sock to show up. Gawd, you Sock Puppet Trolls are so messed up. Get a life.
> ...


you're right it's no surprise you'd have the same mental problems as paulie..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 23, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Pop Quiz..........
> 
> Who are the hopelessly duped posters on this forum???
> 
> ...


anyone  who thinks infowars is credible.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Typical loony Goose Stepper. Hates the guy, yet hangs on his every word. He probably opens their tightly closed minds just a tad bit. And that scares loyal Goose Steppers. Their minds have been closed and locked for a very long time. Must be like taking the Red Pill for them. A disturbing shock to the system.


paulie just proved my point about infowars and Alex jones' total lack of credibility.. thanks paulie


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 23, 2013)

three farts in a row from you dawgshit/sayit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 23, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 9/11 Rimjob ^ remains as incoherent and unpersuasive as ever.



another sock of yours Dawgshit. you are HORRIBLE at disguising your socks.This poster makes his ONLY post in the conspiracy section in MONTHS and its on this ONE thread after you have been caught socking under ANOTHER sock.you are horrible at disguising your socks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 23, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Typical loony Goose Stepper. Hates the guy, yet hangs on his every word. He probably opens their tightly closed minds just a tad bit. And that scares loyal Goose Steppers. Their minds have been closed and locked for a very long time. Must be like taking the Red Pill for them. A disturbing shock to the system.



Doesn't  that crack you up how Dawgshit so sloppily keeps revealing all his socks here? first sayit,now these last two.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 23, 2013)

^ 9/11 Rimjob say WHAAAAT?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 25, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 Rimjob ^ remains as incoherent and unpersuasive as ever.
> ...


sorry handjob but what's horrible here is your complete disconnect from reality.
well it would be, if it weren't so fucking funny!


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 27, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/AlexJonesVideos

Alex Jones Video Facebook Page


----------



## paulitician (Mar 27, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Typical loony Goose Stepper. Hates the guy, yet hangs on his every word. He probably opens their tightly closed minds just a tad bit. And that scares loyal Goose Steppers. Their minds have been closed and locked for a very long time. Must be like taking the Red Pill for them. A disturbing shock to the system.
> ...



Yeah, he or she is truly deranged. All those Socks, all those years stalking and trolling this Forum, yet they've never said anything of significance and substance. What an astoundingly crazy waste of time. I guess it is pretty humorous though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...





yeah its really funny watching him be so sloppy trying to hide it posting under a new user name from march and then being so sloppy as to make his first post under that user name in the conspiracy section and THEN giving it away that he has known me for a long time. first sayit,now these last two.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 27, 2013)

Tiny dick minds like 9/11 Rimjob cannot imagine that there are lots of people who view him as the fucking asshole cockbite motherfucking idiot he is.

Therefore, in that little dick mind of his, all who disagree have to be "socks" of his main perceived antagonist.

9/11 Rimjob has no ability to tell the truth and no capacity to even perceive the truth.  He is a sick twisted demented pile of shit motherfucker.

My apologies to all the other motherfuckers.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 27, 2013)

911nutsack is so stupid he lowers the average IQ of the entire nation by at least 7 points. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Tiny dick minds like 9/11 Rimjob cannot imagine that there are lots of people who view him as the fucking asshole cockbite motherfucking idiot he is.
> 
> Therefore, in that little dick mind of his, all who disagree have to be "socks" of his main perceived antagonist.
> 
> ...


rap on!


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like you hate yourself more.


----------



## varelse (Mar 28, 2013)

Alex Jones = Controlled Opposition


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2013)

varelse said:


> Alex Jones = Controlled Opposition


Alex jones = raving asshat.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 28, 2013)

daws101 said:


> varelse said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones = Controlled Opposition
> ...



Yet you hang on his every word. You gonna stalk him like you do this Forum? How bout it Sock?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > varelse said:
> ...


another of paulie's  masturbation fantasy reveled on usmb.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 28, 2013)

daws101 said:


> varelse said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones = Controlled Opposition
> ...



Daws101, I mean Dawgshit = SOCKPUPPET

Alex Jones knows what he's talking about, YOU do not.  You only pretend to.


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXwFO1uSs78]Alex Jones Tv 1/3:SPLC - Demonizing Americans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Mar 29, 2013)

Alex Jones' rising popularity is yet more proof the People are craving something beyond what the lying puppet MSM is offering. The Government/Media Complex is losing loyal followers. And that's a good thing. Alternative Media sources are where you'll find any truth these days. We need more people like Alex Jones in Media. He refuses to read the Goverment-approved spoon-fed script. So while i may not agree with everything he believes in, i do truly respect the man. He represents real Free Speech. I wish him the best.


----------



## earlycuyler (Mar 29, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Alex Jones' rising popularity is yet more proof the People are craving something beyond what the lying puppet MSM is offering. The Government/Media Complex is losing loyal followers. And that's a good thing. Alternative Media sources are where you'll find any truth these days. We need more people like Alex Jones in Media. He refuses to read the Goverment-approved spoon-fed script. So while i may not agree with everything he believes in, i do truly respect the man. He represents real Free Speech. I wish him the best.



Ya, he is among those who find clowns entertaining.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 29, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones' rising popularity is yet more proof the People are craving something beyond what the lying puppet MSM is offering. The Government/Media Complex is losing loyal followers. And that's a good thing. Alternative Media sources are where you'll find any truth these days. We need more people like Alex Jones in Media. He refuses to read the Goverment-approved spoon-fed script. So while i may not agree with everything he believes in, i do truly respect the man. He represents real Free Speech. I wish him the best.
> ...



He's gaining in popularity and credibility, while the puppet MSM is losing both. He offers something different. And that's what America is all about. I'm glad he's around. If you wanna get all your info from CIA Media puppets like Anderson Cooper, than good for you. That's your choice. But some of us choose not to. Thank God we still have the choice. We need people like Alex Jones. So love him or hate him, it's good he's around. That's how i feel anyway.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 29, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Like i said, he's gaining in popularity and credibility, while your puppet MSM is losing both. The Government/Media Complex is losing many loyal followers. And that's a good thing for the Nation.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > varelse said:
> ...


you're right, he knows everything there is to know about making his bullshit believable to low end of the gene pool people like you.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 29, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


note how paulie repeats the same nonsense ad infinitum..


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 29, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No.  Alex Jones really is a laughable assclown lying piece of shit motherfucking conspiracy nut fubar who entices pathetically weak-minded types like you.

True story.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 29, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Well, then enjoy your mindless Goose Stepping i guess. It's your call. See ya.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 29, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 29, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Enjoy your mindless sycophantic complete gullibility.

It's obviously not a choice you can even make.



Alex fuckwit Jones.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 29, 2013)

Why get hysterical about a voice on the radio? Because Media Matters and Huffington tell you to? The freaking Country is going to hell in a handbasket and left wingers worry about a voice on the radio.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 29, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Why get hysterical about a voice on the radio? Because Media Matters and Huffington tell you to? The freaking Country is going to hell in a handbasket and left wingers worry about a voice on the radio.


but it's a nice hand basket..


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 29, 2013)

eots said:


> there is as usual no  context or links to any of your quotes...dipshit



I've heard Jones spout off looney bullshit like this before. I've had to work with his zealots and listen to "Terror Radio" for hours. I don't know how people can be afraid of the incompetent idiots that make up our government.

These truthtard malcontents are good for a laugh though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > varelse said:
> ...



thats Dawgshit sockpuppet for ya.

anyways,that one poster who said he is controlled opposition has been taken in by the smear campaine again Jones to get people to stop listening to him.He isnt anything like Noam chomsky or Michael Moore who ARE controlled opposition.people say that without ever supplying any evidence on that,they say things like he doesnt talk about the mossads o the vaticans involvement in 9/11.thats B,.S i have heard him talk about their involvmenent in it at LEAST  a couple of times.Oh you noticed how dawgshits sock he uses replied IMMEDIATELY after  my last post? as always,he does a lousy job of disguising them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



sock puppet stalkers like him are the kind of people his handlers employ.his irrational hatred of jones speaking the truth is just that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Alex Jones Say Obama Runs Al-Qaeda - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> This is a funny clip of Alex Jones saying Obama runs Al Qaeda



I love how dawgshit keeps trying to dodge that he gave it away that this is one of his socks.Like a newbie seeking the truth  is REALLY going to go way back into the archives and resurrect and old dead thread from 2 years ago. and then comes on with ANOTHER one of his scoks when exposed as a sock.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



you forgot to add on,see ya dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > there is as usual no  context or links to any of your quotes...dipshit
> ...



you really are getting desperate in all your attempts to try and discredit Jones here dawgshit with all your multile sock puppets you keep creating and in the process,do such a horrendous job in disguising them in the process. your hanlders sure are getting despertae in their attempts to try and discredit jones instructing you to create all these multiple sock puppets of yours.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 29, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


the desperation is yours..none of the socks are socks but you keep wishing that as it adds to your rep as the village idiot.


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 29, 2013)

i cannot think of any developed country that would have the guy broadcasting .
He somehow typifies that middle and southern band of Hilly Billyism that makes America the laughing stock that it has become in Europe .


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 29, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnFfIKCgs8Y]Alex Jones Was Right, Predicts biometrics, 9/11 and NWO agenda - YouTube[/ame]



Alex Jones has been right about 9/11.  Alex Jones has been right about OBL.  Alex Jones has been right about biometrics. * ALEX JONES HAS BEEN RIGHT PERIOD.* That statement in itself may piss off others sockpuppets like Dawgshit and IlarShitforBrains, and their handlers.  

You are absoluty right!  Sockpuppets like Dawgshit or IlarShitforbrains and others like them are out to discredit Alex Jones for telling the truth.  These sockpuppets claim that Alex Jones is crazy, and he doesn't know what he's talking about, he's insane, he's a liar, but it's all bullshit lies.  These sockpuppets want people to stop listening to Alex Jones and wants people to just believe that spoon-fed garbage, the manufactured bullshit that the Government has been trying to feed everyone as being the truth.  

Anyone who blindly accepts what the Government claims without question, is an ignorant jackass.


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 29, 2013)

Guys enough with the bickering in here. I've cleaned too many posts to count and I'm not going to do it anymore. Any more off topic bickering and we will just shut down the thread. Thank you....


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 29, 2013)

Why would anyone shut down a thread which notes the imbecility of a whack job like Alex Jones?


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 30, 2013)

My second cousin is ex-cia.  He was offered a better retirement if he would go online and bash anti-government groups daily.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fk_fDspaLlQ]Alex Jones Rabbit Hole Rant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 30, 2013)

Alex Jones Rants: Bull Horn Rant

Daily Alex Jones Rants


----------



## Politico (Mar 30, 2013)

If he's such a joke why do you keep listening?


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 30, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> ALEX JONES HAS BEEN RIGHT PERIOD.jackass.



Your only problem is that millions of others knew exactly the same -- he is just reasonably informed  but is prepared to shout publicly . It's his way of making money .
He is no prophet or seer . 
He has some  positive values but don't over value him , please .


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmA69IUCqxQ]U S military sockpuppet accounts on social media BrainwashUpdate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Why would anyone shut down a thread which notes the imbecility of a whack job like Alex Jones?



Because people don't want to wade through pages and pages of members doing but attacking each other. If people want to argue about and attack Alex all day long, go for it, but the posts with NOTHING but personal attacks need to stop.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 30, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone shut down a thread which notes the imbecility of a whack job like Alex Jones?
> ...



That's kind of funny.

The folks who buy the nonsense which Alex Jones peddles have no compunction about denigrating all who find his blather laughable.  So why is responding in kind so intolerable?

Alex Jones IS nothing but a fucking joke, which is the premise of this thread.

Noting as much is based on the idiotic things that whack job has said and predicted.

He is as valuable as a news source as tderpm and Fakey combined.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Yeah but lets face it, you and your buddy dawgshit would gladly Goose Step off a bridge if Big Brother told ya to. So your opinions are pretty suspect to say the least. Your vicious hate for Alex Jones is silly & irrational. Get over it.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 30, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> My second cousin is ex-cia.  He was offered a better retirement if he would go online and bash anti-government groups daily.



I believe it. Ala Anderson Cooper. I'm certain there are many other CIA operative plants working in the MSM.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 30, 2013)

eots said:


> U S military sockpuppet accounts on social media BrainwashUpdate - YouTube



Definitely a few of those here. And we know who they are.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 30, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


another false assumption by paulie.
hating your demi god Alex jones would mean that he is more than a fart in the wind.
wait a little while and another asshat will take his place and he or she will be just as meaningless .
just like you .


----------



## paulitician (Mar 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



So meaningless, yet you hang on his every word. You even took the time to start a thread about him. It's probably because he opens your closed mind just a crack. And that both intrigues and frightens you. But hey, back to your CIA hack Anderson Cooper if that makes ya happy. He's there everyday to comfort you. He'll sing you a lullaby and reassure you that Big Brother loves you and would never ever lie to you. Whatever makes ya feel better i guess.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 30, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


another false assumption I've never listened to his radio show ,no need to. his you tube clips are enough to prove to any rational thinking person that he piles it high and deep and is always wrong.
as to ME  starting a thread about him please show me the link.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



"I've never listened." That really does sum you up. Such vile hate, yet you've never given the guy a real chance. Try listening more often. Try it with an open mind. Just a thought anyway. It's your call though.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 30, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


dodge! where's the link...?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 30, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



I leave goose stepping to assholes on the far left and to brain dead conspiracy morons.

Unlike you, I don't need some asshole like that whack job conspiracy idiot Alex brain dead Jones to TELL me what to think.

Do you require his permission to piss in the morning, too?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



amen to that.dont know why you bother with him.he is getting desperate creating all these socks to make it look like he has a lot of people on his side.hee hee.bringing back the thread with another sock.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 31, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You're being hysterical and irrational. Give him more of a chance. You may be surprised.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 31, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yeah, the Sock thing is so played out at this point. He or she needs to get a life. They've stalked this Forum for several years. I'm pretty sure there's some mental issues there. Either way, it's probably time for the Sock to take a break from this Forum.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 31, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No.  I am being discerning. 

He's a dufus and you guys lap up his bullshit like it's gravy.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 31, 2013)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



The "sock thing" which is "played out" is your pretending that everyone who dismisses your CTBS is a sock. You and your puppet Hand Job really need to move out of your mommy's basements and kiss a girl. Trust me it doesn't hurt, Princess.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 1, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


huzah!


----------



## paulitician (Apr 1, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Sure thing Candyass/del and so on...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 1, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


paulie and reality = oil and water.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 1, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Still stalking this Forum ay? How many years is it now? Seriously Sock, you flamed out a long time ago. You have nothing new or original to offer. Even you're burned out on your tired 'Tinfoil Hat' insults. lol! But hey, i offered help and you refused. You just can't help yourself. You have to stalk this Forum every day. You be craaazy fo sho. Oh well, enjoy your Sock Trolling thing. Whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 1, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


another false declarative from paulie on his endless loop of denial.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 1, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Seriously Sock, be honest, how many different Sockpuppets do you think you've used stalking this Forum all these years? Just curious.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 1, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


none if your not psychoticc in your case it depends on the number of daily hallucinations...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 1, 2013)

Alex Jones just found out that he was personally responsible for both the John F. Kennedy Assassination and the planting of the thermite inside the Twin Towers when they were constructed.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 1, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Alex Jones just found out that he was personally responsible for both the John F. Kennedy Assassination and the planting of the thermite inside the Twin Towers when they were constructed.


you forgot the Oklahoma city bombing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 1, 2013)

daws101 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones just found out that he was personally responsible for both the John F. Kennedy Assassination and the planting of the thermite inside the Twin Towers when they were constructed.
> ...



That fucker did THAT, too?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 1, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


he's kinda shy about talking about it  people will think he has a big head.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 11, 2013)

What would the goober Alex Jones whack jobs do if they couldn't use and re-use the flatulent term "goose stepping?"


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Alex Jones just found out that he was personally responsible for both the John F. Kennedy Assassination and the planting of the thermite inside the Twin Towers when they were constructed.




Your not that bright are you.  Your most likely fat too.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones just found out that he was personally responsible for both the John F. Kennedy Assassination and the planting of the thermite inside the Twin Towers when they were constructed.
> ...


an adult retort? I think not!


----------



## paulitician (Apr 11, 2013)

Nah, the real fucking joke is you two dipshits still being here whining about him. Get a life. SHEESH!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Nah, the real fucking joke is you two dipshits still being here whining about him. Get a life. SHEESH!


ironic coming from the world best whiner!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 11, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Nah, the real fucking joke is you two dipshits still being here whining about him. Get a life. SHEESH!



Wow Pauli, you sure are a desperate stalker, following daws around everywhere!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, the real fucking joke is you two dipshits still being here whining about him. Get a life. SHEESH!
> ...


better me then the little kids ..


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJXspT2VtOE]Alex Jones from Waking Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-job9wwKPM]Alex Jones confronts David Gergen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju1_Mh4ESeE]Alex Jones Confronts (Former) Drug Czar Barry McCaffery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 11, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


>



I don't get the Angel reference.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Nah, the real fucking joke is you two dipshits still being here whining about him. Get a life. SHEESH!



Ya know, you're always trying (and failing) to shut people up. Do you have a problem with others exercising their 1st Amendment rights or are you just tired of getting bitch-slapped?


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 11, 2013)

GrbG


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2013)

eots said:


> Alex Jones from Waking Life - YouTube


I love it when assholes jones rambles on meaninglessly


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Nah, the real fucking joke is you two dipshits still being here whining about him. Get a life. SHEESH!



its funny that dawgshit advertised it that he has multiple socks resurrecting this thread under one of his sock puppets.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, the real fucking joke is you two dipshits still being here whining about him. Get a life. SHEESH!
> ...


even funnier the you're stupid enough to believe all these posters are me.. then you lie, I've never advertised anything except that you're an ass clown, that's no lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2013)

still another fart from you dawgshit.you and your socks.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another .


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2013)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones from Waking Life - YouTube
> ...



meaninglessly is this pathetic job you do everyday


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 13, 2013)

Alex Jones remains an asshole and 9/11 Rimjob still sniffs at his sphincter looking for more fecal matter to munch on.

9/11 Rimjob is fixated on feces.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 13, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


answering that comment is pathetic and meaningless...I see your delusion that I'm a paid shill is in full force.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Alex Jones remains an asshole and 9/11 Rimjob still sniffs at his sphincter looking for more fecal matter to munch on.
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob is fixated on feces.



whatever you say sock puppet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



such as registering under a sock puppet to bring back this thread to make it look like he has more people than he has supporting him.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 13, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones remains an asshole and 9/11 Rimjob still sniffs at his sphincter looking for more fecal matter to munch on.
> ...



Rimjob is fixated on feces and his conspiratorial loon thesis that everyone who opposes his stupidity must be a sock of the "one person" who actually disagrees with him.  

He may be crazy  

but 9/11 Rimjob is at least happy that he is  batSHIT crazy.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


more proof of delusional thinking.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



 Sock Puppet loons. Ya gotta love em...or do ya?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2013)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


more proof of delusional thinking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2013)

someone farted in here.

you sure were sloppy at disguising how you resurrected this thread under a sock puppet on page two dawgshit.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 14, 2013)

Feces fascination is the hallmark of 9/11 Rimjob's predictable posting platitudes.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/482zWn5rIgQ]Alex Jones - Swears his allegiance to God - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

Alex jones, the guy who "infiltrated the country club" out in the middle of nowhere.. Was good of him to risk getting told to leave sternly by security armed with flashlights, just to enlighten us all... Maybe he can infiltrate the Illuminati's swimming pool next time...


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 15, 2013)

Those of you who deny the collapse that will happen in the next 10 years, Ill help you when it does.  Im just that kind of person.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 15, 2013)

gslack said:


> Alex jones, the guy who "infiltrated the country club" out in the middle of nowhere.. Was good of him to risk getting told to leave sternly by security armed with flashlights, just to enlighten us all... Maybe he can infiltrate the Illuminati's swimming pool next time...


Are you saying Bohemian Grove doesn't exist?


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

American Communist said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Alex jones, the guy who "infiltrated the country club" out in the middle of nowhere.. Was good of him to risk getting told to leave sternly by security armed with flashlights, just to enlighten us all... Maybe he can infiltrate the Illuminati's swimming pool next time...
> ...



No I'm saying it's a silly place where rich and powerful people go to act like imbeciles in private... I'd rather they do it there than on CNN... think of it this way; would you like your president to appear on the news drunk and acting a fool, or at some private resort where you don't have to know about it? Frankly, some things I just don't care about knowing.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> you sure were sloppy at disguising how you resurrected this thread under a sock puppet on page two dawgshit.


so eots is one of my sock puppets?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Alex Jones - Swears his allegiance to God - YouTube


really? swearing to god does not make him any less of self serving asshole...besides swearing to god is about as effective as pissing on a grease fire.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Those of you who deny the collapse that will happen in the next 10 years, Ill help you when it does.  Im just that kind of person.


what happens when, and you most certainly will be wrong.
do "we" get to line up and kick you in the ass for lying.
your survival supplies will be mostly expired by that time.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 15, 2013)

gslack said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...


Your President goes to a Private Resort and meets with World Leaders and you wouldn't be interested to know what it was all about? 

You probably wouldn't want to know about Bilderberg either. America's Political Leaders meet there as well.

ESPN is far more interesting right?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 15, 2013)

American Communist said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > American Communist said:
> ...



Don't you have something of value to attend to? Painting your toenails, perhaps?

Bilderberg Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The original conference was held at the Hotel de Bilderberg in Oosterbeek, Netherlands, from 29 to 31 May 1954. It was initiated by several people, including Polish politician-in-exile Józef Retinger, concerned about the growth of anti-Americanism in Western Europe, who proposed an international conference at which leaders from European countries and the United States would be brought together with the aim of promoting Atlanticism  better understanding between the cultures of the United States and Western Europe to foster cooperation on political, economic, and defense issues.

Bilderberg Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In his 1980 essay The Bilderberg and the West, researcher Peter Thompson argues that the Bilderberg group is a meeting ground for top executives from the worlds leading multinational corporations and top national political figures to consider jointly the immediate and long-term problems facing the West. According to Thompson, Bilderberg itself is not an executive agency, but when Bilderberg participants reach a form of consensus about what is to be done they have at their disposal powerful transnational and national instruments for bringing about what it is they want to come to pass. That their consensus design is not always achieved, he concludes, is a reflection of the strength of competing resisting forces outside the capitalist ruling class and within it.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

American Communist said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > American Communist said:
> ...


if your a sport fan it is.
  Bilderberg, Bohemian Grove are nothing more then playgrounds fro the ultra rich and powerful.
why would they waste valuable time off to do in private what they already do in public.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 15, 2013)

gslack said:


> Alex jones, the guy who "infiltrated the country club" out in the middle of nowhere.. Was good of him to risk getting told to leave sternly by security armed with flashlights, just to enlighten us all... Maybe he can infiltrate the Illuminati's swimming pool next time...



Fat fuck needs to infiltrate weight watchers.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Alex jones, the guy who "infiltrated the country club" out in the middle of nowhere.. Was good of him to risk getting told to leave sternly by security armed with flashlights, just to enlighten us all... Maybe he can infiltrate the Illuminati's swimming pool next time...
> ...


everybody knows it's genetically altered food..


----------



## eots (Apr 15, 2013)

daws101 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



so you support GMO  foods ?


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...


off topic! you can go back to spanking your sausage to Alex jones rants.


----------



## eots (Apr 15, 2013)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



off topic ??


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes! it's no surprise you don't recognize sarcasm when you see it.
large font ? did you have a hard time seeing the post.?


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

American Communist said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > American Communist said:
> ...



No, I work for a living. Because I work for a living I leave my house and interact with people out there in the real world. That being the case I understand a few things...

I understand that not all things should be public. Like it or not,some things are not good to tell children. Children being the people like yourself who think that everything is a plot, and bad shit doesn't just happen. You freak out like now. You don't even know what goes on there and you are assuming it can't be good. 

What would you do if you if they came out and told you what was going on there? Would you believe it? No most likely you wouldn't and moreover you would start a new line of BS claiming they faked it anyway. SO what would be the point of telling you?

Or worse, say Obama got stinking drunk there and grabbed an ass or two. If it got out what do you think would happen? Well he would be in deep shit politically and the same guys he was there with would use it against him... So they have a place to call "truce" and agree to keep the secrets. That way nobody can use what takes place there against the other...

If they want to talk in private and plot world domination, they don't need a goofy country club with retarded rituals like "cremation of care" to do anything in private. "Cremation of care" think about that a minute.. Sounds like an agreement to dismiss their cares while they are there.. As in "let your hair", or "don't worry", or "relax"...

You need to lighten up as well. You are seeing what you want in this, not what is.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 16, 2013)

Alex Jones makes you think. And that's more than what the MSM Puppets do. He's actually a fascinating dude. Love him or hate him, he is very interesting. But clearly, you have to have an open mind when listening to him. He's not for everyone.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 16, 2013)

He's a dipshit.


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Alex Jones makes you think. And that's more than what the MSM Puppets do. He's actually a fascinating dude. Love him or hate him, he is very interesting. But clearly, you have to have an open mind when listening to him. He's not for everyone.



Open mind? No an open doesn't make assumptions based on so little information, that would be a closed mind. He sees something, decides what it is, and goes on a rant about it without being open to any other explanations but his own...

Now, you sir are a trash media peddler and social parasite, capitalizing on the pain of others. You should be ashamed.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 16, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> He's a dipshit.



See, i would say he's much less a dipshit than the MSM Puppets you see on the Idiot Box. But that's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 16, 2013)

gslack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones makes you think. And that's more than what the MSM Puppets do. He's actually a fascinating dude. Love him or hate him, he is very interesting. But clearly, you have to have an open mind when listening to him. He's not for everyone.
> ...



He gives you his assessments and opinions. Nothing more, nothing less. No one is forced to listen to him. All the hysterical hate for the guy is irrational and illogical.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Alex Jones makes you think. And that's more than what the MSM Puppets do. He's actually a fascinating dude. Love him or hate him, he is very interesting. But clearly, you have to have an open mind when listening to him. He's not for everyone.


sounds like a man crush to me , maybe even a bromance.


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No he tells YOU what you should think. I don't need him to tell me what to think. You obviously do..


----------



## paulitician (Apr 16, 2013)

gslack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Interesting, considering that's exactly what the corrupt MSM does. The Government/Media Complex is only about telling you what to think. He offers some alternative views. I respect and appreciate that. But like i said, he's not for everyone.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


what alternative view? he spews the same fanatical shit dicks like him have been spewing for centuries.
he offers nothing new or original ,just like you.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 16, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Well, back to the Idiot Box for you i guess. That's your call.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Alex Jones makes you think. And that's more than what the MSM Puppets do. He's actually a fascinating dude. Love him or hate him, he is very interesting. But clearly, you have to have an open mind when listening to him. He's not for everyone.



No, not really he doesn't. He and his supporters make a statement, and if the statement is questioned in anyway at all you are shouted down and called sheep. Alex Jones made his name on the backs of 3,500 dead bodies. He is a hack, and a charlatan.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 16, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones makes you think. And that's more than what the MSM Puppets do. He's actually a fascinating dude. Love him or hate him, he is very interesting. But clearly, you have to have an open mind when listening to him. He's not for everyone.
> ...



You just described most Politicians and MSM hacks. Yet you hang on their every word. The man offers alternative views. I think it's great. It's exactly what this Country is all about. We desperately need something other than the predictable dishonest Government/Media Complex shite. We actually need more Alex Jones.'


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


dodge!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > He's a dipshit.
> ...



They may be dipshits too.

That doesn't make him any less of a dipshit.

If you listen to the silly shit he spews, all rational folks must conclude that Alex fucking Jones IS just a dipshit.

And a major league dipshit at that.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I take nothing from no one. I dont need some twerp on TV to tell me nuthing. I sure as hell dont need any fatzo peddling DVD's about H.A.R.P. mind control or how my government is hitting me with the slow kill by putting aspartame and  soy lecithin in my bubble gum. I make my own decisions. Tell you what, 20 years ago, I would have been considered a conspiracy theorist, I lost faith when they became to interested in the money.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 16, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



Thing is the CTs seem to think only they can see and only they can think and everyone who doesn't subscribe to their CTs must either be gov't agents or blind sheeple.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 16, 2013)

This thread should be renamed "This is the Way Americans Defend Freedom of Speech and Listen to Opposing Viewpoints".


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 16, 2013)

American Communist said:


> This thread should be renamed "This is the Way Americans Defend Freedom of Speech and Listen to Opposing Viewpoints".



No one is impeding anyone's 1st Amendment rights. In fact, we are all expressing our POVs.
Jones has the right to pursue his best interests no matter how silly he appears. You have the right to defend him no matter how silly it makes you appear.
Ironically a strident CT, Kindablue, is complaining on another thread that Jones is an agent of disinfo ("prob CIA") who damages your CT Movement. While I doubt the disinfo agent or CIA connection speculation I do not doubt that the Movement's front line does more harm that good.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2013)

Alex Jones is one of the CIA's finest disinfo agents in decades.


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Ah no.. Sorry I don't buy their BS either. I watch some news from time to time, usually local and avoid the rest. I don't watch much TV, partly because I don't have the time, and partly because it makes people stupid.. Kind of like utube...

Also TV tends to polarize peoples thinking. Makes them believe that a politician or party are inherently evil, as opposed to the one they support... I been around too long, worked for the gov for too many years to buy that nonsense.. 

Want some free advice? Well good cause you're gettin it anyway...

The world isn't so black and white as the media, including Alex Jones, likes to pretend. Very few people are really evil, and politicians are attention whores, and they want to be liked.. In reality things are more grey. 

There is no secret cabal of puppetmasters pulling the strings. What secret? Dude rich and powerful people are in charge of shit, that's one of the ways we know they are rich and powerful. No secret, no hidden agenda, hell man why hide it? They don't have to hide it.

Trust me Bill Gates doesn't sit around in his gold-threaded undies,munching cheetohs and plan to take over the world. He just want's to be rich and do his wierd life, and if he can get more rich in the process, he will. No mystery, no secret... 

Rich and powerful people don't want to hang out with the rest of us. Why would they? Most people want something from them, the only peace they get is with others like themselves. But whenever they do that in public there has to be a reason and a press conference or open meeting with the press. So they made a private club so they can act as big a fool as Joe Steelworker does at his local bar every weekend. The difference is they can't do it every weekend...

I'd like the money, but the life they have? Forget that! I want to be able to get drunk and act a fool when I want and not have to answer for it. I want to speak my mind and not have to worry about how the press will present it, or what the rest of the world will think..

Lighten up man, they aren't all evil, just people.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 17, 2013)

Heard him on the radio last night. He actually sounded very reasonable. He made some interesting points. The hysterical hate & hostility towards the man is unwarranted in my opinion. He's not forcing anyone to listen to him. I think he's a fascinating alternative to the stale scripted MSM Bullshot. But hey, if you can't handle it, don't listen. There's always that CIA hack Anderson Cooper there to sing you a lullaby and tell you Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. He's on TV every night. Whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 17, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Heard him on the radio last night. He actually sounded very reasonable. He made some interesting points. The hysterical hate & hostility towards the man is unwarranted in my opinion. He's not forcing anyone to listen to him. I think he's a fascinating alternative to the stale scripted MSM Bullshot. But hey, if you can't handle it, don't listen. There's always that CIA hack Anderson Cooper there to sing you a lullaby and tell you Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. He's on TV every night. Whatever floats your boat i guess.



It was his normal schtick. He told his National Guard check point story, and replaced 9/11 with Boston Marathon. Considering he was on with the Snooron, he has even less credibility with me now.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 17, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Heard him on the radio last night. He actually sounded very reasonable. He made some interesting points. The hysterical hate & hostility towards the man is unwarranted in my opinion. He's not forcing anyone to listen to him. I think he's a fascinating alternative to the stale scripted MSM Bullshot. But hey, if you can't handle it, don't listen. There's always that CIA hack Anderson Cooper there to sing you a lullaby and tell you Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. He's on TV every night. Whatever floats your boat i guess.
> ...



Well, i disagree. I thought he made some very interesting points. He's a fresh alternative to the State/Corporate-Run MSM. We need more people like him. It's not 'Evil' or 'Un-American to question.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 17, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Heard him on the radio last night. He actually sounded very reasonable. He made some interesting points. The hysterical hate & hostility towards the man is unwarranted in my opinion. He's not forcing anyone to listen to him. I think he's a fascinating alternative to the stale scripted MSM Bullshot. But hey, if you can't handle it, don't listen. There's always that CIA hack Anderson Cooper there to sing you a lullaby and tell you Big Brother loves you and would never lie to you. He's on TV every night. Whatever floats your boat i guess.
> ...



Well, i disagree. I thought he made some very interesting points. He's a fresh alternative to the State/Corporate-Run MSM. We need more people like him. It's not 'Evil' or 'Un-American' to question.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 17, 2013)

paulitician said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No it is not eveil or UnAmerican to question, as a matter of fact, 100% of whats wrong with this country is due to the fact that everyone is to damn lazy or stupid to question anything. That has given birth to the new mainstream media which IS Alex Jones. He does not question, he yells, he accuses, and he lies. Remember the story about the CIA agent tickling his ribs with a knife ? He kept on with his same stuff. Nothing new, same storey, just different dates.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2013)

Anderson Cooper to the left and Alex Jones to the wiggy right: CIA has disinfo covered!


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 17, 2013)

Ill even go one further, everyone bangs on about the second amendment being stolen, yet they just give up their first amendment. No one thinks for them selves anymore, not even here. A thought can not be expressed without backing it up with the same statement in print from some retard in the media, and Alex Jones is part of that media. He is no better then Shep Smith, Rachel Maddow, or Wolf Blitzer.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anderson Cooper to the left and Alex Jones to the wiggy right: CIA has disinfo covered!



Except for the fact Anderson Cooper really did work for the CIA. And he likely still does. But he's certainly not alone. I'm sure there are many CIA Operatives working in the American MSM.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2013)

paulitician said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Anderson Cooper to the left and Alex Jones to the wiggy right: CIA has disinfo covered!
> ...



And among the libertarians.  I think there are at least two so-called liberts who are CIA disinfo posters here.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 17, 2013)

paulitician said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Anderson Cooper to the left and Alex Jones to the wiggy right: CIA has disinfo covered!
> ...



You seem to be certain of many things no normal person is.
Do you have any support for your claim that Cooper is CIA or are you just blowing chunks from your bunghole again?
Can you see how such baseless claims damage your credibility?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2013)

paulitician often blows chunks from his bunghole.

Ask him if the pres is a kenyan or a marxist or a muslim or foreign.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> paulitician often blows chunks from his bunghole.
> 
> Ask him if the pres is a kenyan or a marxist or a muslim or foreign.



Why would I want him to open another can of stupidity on this board?


----------



## eots (Apr 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PucLC1IzjU]Anderson Cooper CIA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 17, 2013)

eots said:


> Anderson Cooper CIA - YouTube


OK, now it's your turn, Princess. Do you have anything which supports Pauli's claim that Cooper is a CIA agent or are you just blowing chunks from your bunghole?


----------



## eots (Apr 17, 2013)

As a college student, I had a number of summer jobs and internships, including working at the CIA. Keep in mind, we are talking about nearly 20 years ago. The Bangles "Walk Like An Egyptian" was on the radio. I was 19 years old, and like many college students was curious about a variety of careers. 

There was a flyer for the CIA in my college career counseling office, and I applied for a summer job. I was a political science major and was interested in serving my country. 

For a couple months over the course of two summers, I worked at the CIA headquarters in Langley, Virginia. There are reporters who've been in the military, others who've interned on Capitol Hill while they were in college. 

CNN.com - Anderson Cooper 360° Blog


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by eots  
Anderson Cooper CIA - YouTube

Quote: Originally Posted by SAYIT
OK, now it's your turn, Princess. Do you have anything which supports Pauli's claim that Cooper is a CIA agent or are you just blowing chunks from your bunghole? 



eots said:


> As a college student, I had a number of summer jobs and internships, including working at the CIA. Keep in mind, we are talking about nearly 20 years ago. The Bangles "Walk Like An Egyptian" was on the radio. I was 19 years old, and like many college students was curious about a variety of careers.
> 
> There was a flyer for the CIA in my college career counseling office, and I applied for a summer job. I was a political science major and was interested in serving my country.
> 
> ...



Old news about Cooper's summer job 20 years ago. So where is your support for Pauli's claim that Cooper is a CIA agent?


----------



## paulitician (Apr 17, 2013)

eots said:


> Anderson Cooper CIA - YouTube



 Yeah, he's definitely a Government douche stooge. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2013)

Pauli and eots are the stooges, along with Alex Jones.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pauli and eots are the stooges, along with Alex Jones.


no way are they stooges, Moe Larry and curly would eye poke them to death.


----------



## eots (Apr 17, 2013)

daws101 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli and eots are the stooges, along with Alex Jones.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeByNkJL3Fg&noredirect=1]EPIC TROLL PARTY HIGHLIGHTS! Black Ops 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Apr 17, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


more proof eots doesn't understand the concept of knowing when to stfu.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 17, 2013)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Anderson Cooper CIA - YouTube
> ...



While That Youtube vid certainly proves you are both idiots it's hardly proof that Cooper is CIA. However it does reveal what you CT loons consider to be evidence and why your CT Movement is viewed as a lame carny act. Thanks for playing, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pauli and eots are the stooges, along with Alex Jones.



This board's CT loons give all CTs a bad name (not that any CT seems to have a good one). They and their "facts" are, by definition, dismissible.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 17, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2xQG9_GzGqM]Alex Jones - Obama says "Terror!" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlvyPadsuDo]Alex Jones Vs Piers Morgan DUBSTEP REMIX - Gun Control in the USA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xcJT7F_BXo]2013 Epic DUBSTEP REMIX Alex Jones vs Piers Morgan [HD720p] Edit by Alex Totterdell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (Apr 18, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Ill even go one further, everyone bangs on about the second amendment being stolen, yet they just give up their first amendment. No one thinks for them selves anymore, not even here. A thought can not be expressed without backing it up with the same statement in print from some retard in the media, and Alex Jones is part of that media. He is no better then Shep Smith, Rachel Maddow, or Wolf Blitzer.



Actually he's much, much, _much_ worse. He's only a half step above Breitbart.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0qp1ll9J1Cc]Alex Jones - Media blames Right wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 18, 2013)

Death Panels will take care of the Elderly.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 18, 2013)

Must Watch TV - 42 lame Alex Jones predictions:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwURLwd8pEA&feature=player_embedded]42 STUPID Alex Jones PREDICTIONS - YouTube[/ame]
What a BOZO. No wonder our CT loons love him.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/pQxpNrI1zUE]Alex Jones - Whats the big deal? Rant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2013)

watvh alexjones.conspiracytheory.tv


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Death Panels will take care of the Elderly.


that was bullshit when you assclowns  first whined about it and it's bullshit now.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 18, 2013)

daws101 said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Death Panels will take care of the Elderly.
> ...



Ah, more ignorant hubris from the deranged Sock Puppet. You and most Politicians didn't even bother to read the Bill. Death Panels are a real possibility. It's been done in other Socialist Nations that adopted similar Laws.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > LoudMcCloud said:
> ...


again Pauline is making a false accusation alin vs. Obama: Death Panels

Posted on August 14, 2009 

Like many disagreements in the digital age, it all started with a post on Facebook. Last Friday, former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin posted a note to her Facebook page and introduced a new term to the health care debate:

Palin, Aug. 7: The America I know and love is not one in which my parents or my baby with Down Syndrome will have to stand in front of Obama&#8217;s &#8220;death panel&#8221; so his bureaucrats can decide, based on a subjective judgment of their &#8220;level of productivity in society,&#8221; whether they are worthy of health care.

Unsurprisingly, the phrase "death panel" does not appear in the health care bill that passed House committees last month. And Palin&#8217;s post did not make entirely clear what she might interpret as a "death panel." Nonetheless, the phrase stuck. It skyrocketed up the Google search index and was quoted by George Stephanopoulos while interviewing former Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich on ABC News&#8217; "This Week." Republican Sen. Chuck Grassley of Iowa made similar claims while speaking out against "a government run plan to decide when to pull the plug on grandma&#8221; at a town hall on Wednesday.

President Obama addressed these concerns about death panels and unplugged grandmothers during a town hall meeting in New Hampshire on Tuesday. He said:


Obama, Aug. 11: The rumor that&#8217;s been circulating a lot lately is this idea that somehow the House of Representatives voted for "death panels" that will basically pull the plug on grandma &#8230;  this arose out of a provision in one of the House bills that allowed Medicare to reimburse people for consultations about end-of-life care, setting up living wills, the availability of hospice, et cetera. So the intention of the members of Congress was to give people more information so that they could handle issues of end-of-life care when they&#8217;re ready, on their own terms. It wasn&#8217;t forcing anybody to do anything. This is I guess where the rumor came from.

Obama is referring to Section 1233 of H.R. 3200, which is titled &#8220;Advance Care Planning Consultation.&#8221; As we explained a few weeks ago, it "would require Medicare to pay for some end-of-life planning counseling sessions with a health care practitioner." Our previous article was a response to the false claim that the health care bill would require forced counseling to push euthanasia. And it&#8217;s this provision on end-of-life counseling that&#8217;s the primary basis for Palin&#8217;s remarks.

On Aug. 12, Palin attempted to clear up her argument with a detailed Facebook post. She discussed Section 1233 and said that "it&#8217;s misleading for the President to describe this section as an entirely voluntary provision that simply increases the information offered to Medicare recipients." Palin goes onto argue:


Palin, Aug. 12: The issue is the context in which that information is provided and the coercive effect these consultations will have in that context. &#8230; These consultations are authorized whenever a Medicare recipient&#8217;s health changes significantly or when they enter a nursing home, and they are part of a bill whose stated purpose is &#8220;to reduce the growth in health care spending.&#8221; Is it any wonder that senior citizens might view such consultations as attempts to convince them to help reduce health care costs by accepting minimal end-of-life care?

The fact remains that the bill wouldn&#8217;t require patients to receive counseling sessions, nor would it require a doctor to offer one. Rather, it modifies Section 1861(s)2 of the Social Security Act, defining what services Medicare will pay for. So if a patient receives a counseling session from a doctor or health care practitioner, he or she doesn&#8217;t have to pay for it &#8211; Medicare will. As we pointed out in our earlier story, Medicare will also pay for prosthetic limbs, but that doesn&#8217;t mean that every recipient gets those, too.

And the concern that these sessions are "part of a bill whose stated purpose is &#8216;to reduce the growth in health care spending,&#8217; " while true, is hardly the whole story. One of the bill&#8217;s other goals is to "provide affordable, quality health care for all Americans." The legislation is 1,017 pages long with sections that cut costs, some that increase care, and some that do both. In fact, the counseling sessions would add to government expenses since Medicare would have to reimburse doctors. The nonpartisan Congressional Budget Office estimates officially that Section 1233 will cost a net total of $2.7 billion over 10 years.

Furthermore, proposals to offer reimbursement for such counseling have attracted bipartisan support. Republican Sen. Johnny Isakson of Georgia, a sponsor of one such measure, gave an interview to the Washington Post on August 10, in which he discussed the benefits of these counseling sessions "both for the sanity of the family and what savings the family has." Isakson also commented on the recent confusion around the issue:


Isakson, Aug. 10: I just had a phone call where someone said Sarah Palin&#8217;s web site had talked about the House bill having death panels on it where people would be euthanized. How someone could take an end of life directive or a living will as that is nuts. You&#8217;re putting the authority in the individual rather than the government. I don&#8217;t know how that got so mixed up.

Palin also attempts to buttress her case by quoting some writings by Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, a health policy adviser to the president. Here she&#8217;s echoing claims made elsewhere, twisting the meaning of Emanuel&#8217;s writings and taking them out of context. We examined those claims in an Ask FactCheck item we posted earlier today, and won&#8217;t repeat the details here.

Finally, for those inclined to get their information from Facebook postings, may we suggest  FactCheck.org&#8217;s own page?


Posted by Justin Bank on Friday, August 14, 2009 at 5:43 pm Filed under The FactCheck Wire. tagged with death panel, health care, President Obama, Sarah Palin.


FactCheck.org : Palin vs. Obama: Death Panels

as always your lies trip you up! even more amusing is your "source" 
Sarah Palin.
bahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## paulitician (Apr 18, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Like i said, just more ignorant hubris. Neither you or most of your beloved Politician Heroes even bothered to read the Legislation. You simply don't know shit, yet you feel you're an authority on the subject. Go read the Bill, and then get back to us.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


whatever you say pauline. who the fuck is us?


----------



## paulitician (Apr 18, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well let us know after you've read the entire Bill. Good luck. See ya in about a month.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 18, 2013)

I originally posted this spoof under Humor, but maybe it belongs here instead?

If Alex Jones and others don't have better ways to use their media access,
I propose a media contest to hire politicians or public figures to star in dance music video spoofs to raise money for charities that solve problems instead of bitching about them:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/289311-political-spoof-on-myself-included.html

============================================

&#8220;One Day in Cyberspace&#8221;

_A short time from now,
In a forum not too far from here,
An intelligent discussion took place&#8230;_

White Racist Teafag: I hope we smash the Muslim MF who did this!

Random Libtard: Who&#8217;s WE? You&#8217;re the enemy dividing this nation with your racist bullcrap!
I hope and pray -- I mean, think and meditate -- it&#8217;s some disgruntled taxpaying Obama-hater just to prove you&#8217;re wrong and he&#8217;s right for once. About who our enemy really is!

Passive-Aggressive Libertarian: What? To justify more drones, and take away more guns? Really?

Unidentified Independent:  If anything, this PROVES guns are not the problem.  That bill was toast after this hit the media!

Conspiracy Theorist: You&#8217;re all deluded by media cover-up. Can&#8217;t you see big government is the real bogeyman behind these false flags, controlled by corporate hands playing us like puppets?

Lost Visitor: Excuse me, Gentlemen. Is this the Library?

Group: What Library? What Gentlemen?

Independent: Who reads books anymore? We get all our information online. That&#8217;s why we&#8217;re meeting here, to project our biased perceptions back and forth and create our own reality. Why are you here?

Visitor: I&#8217;m donating these books on spiritual healing. To promote medical research for mental health reform by curing criminal illness.  So billions wasted on failed prisons can be re-invested in medical programs, health care and education per State, instead of fighting over federal mandates and taxes.

Independent: So YOU&#8217;RE that crackhead &#8220;Forgiveness Freak&#8221; who keeps rambling on about conflict resolution and restorative justice!  The weirdo Dante called a &#8220;special troll&#8221; &#8211; that&#8217;s YOU isn&#8217;t it?

Drifter: Hey, be nice to my special friend! She can&#8217;t help that she&#8217;s from another planet and talks funny.

Anonymous Poster:  All your base belong to us!

Independent: Be polite fuckwad! So who do YOU think is behind this? Which theory do YOU want to be right? 

Conspiracy Theorist: Watch out, or she&#8217;s going to blame all us men for the rape, crime and war in the world. And for patriarchal politics we invented to bully and blame each other by race, religion and party!

Visitor: Actually, I&#8217;m hoping the kids are right on this one. About achieving peace by agreeing to stop  hurting each other. I&#8217;m voting for everyone to stop and listen to what they are really saying and asking.

Random Lib:  Be honest. Who do you think is responsible? A domestic terrorist or foreign Jihadist?

Visitor: Whoever it is, I just hope the people responsible are touched by the message put out by the children asking for Peace. And come to terms with misdirected anger injuring the very people who want most to reach out and help others like them who are suffering. I ask everyone to pray for those people to ask forgiveness and help to take full responsibility for their wrongful acts, not blame it on others &#8230; 

Rightwing Conservative Enemy of the State: OMG! What planet did you say you&#8217;re from?

Visitor: &#8230; And we all agree to work together on restitution that helps the people affected and heals the wounded, and prevents worse political violence in the future. That is what I&#8217;d like to see come from this, for the sake of our children. Instead of angry rhetoric and projected blame that doesn&#8217;t solve problems. 

Libertarian: What kind of crack are you on! Maybe all drugs SHOULD be banned, I was so wrong!

Random Lib:  No way, we should distribute it freely! If I could stay high like her for just 30 seconds. Man! I could solve all the world&#8217;s problems overnight.  Can you hook me up with your dealer?

Conservative: Y&#8217;know, guys. I&#8217;m just going to lie down on the floor before I fall out of my chair.

Random Lib: Don&#8217;t hit your fat head on your way down. And no peeking at my ass, you Tea Party Faggot.

Conservative: STFU! I need an aspirin, not your gay-marriage ass in my face!    

Drifter: I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;m ready to hear what your ideas are for restitution for something like this. 

Dante: Should we start a new thread? Or a whole new section for this under the &#8220;Twilight Zone&#8221;?

Visitor: I&#8217;ll save that for another day.  Here are some books to get started. The more we understand how spiritual healing works, there is no conflict between natural laws of science and faith-based teachings about forgiveness, so people can solve their own problems and don&#8217;t need to be preached at.

Independent: Thank you, Jesus! If there is a God, please make her leave! Please!

Visitor: In honor of our kids who deserve better, I&#8217;d like to invite all groups to organize a Peace and Justice network under a &#8220;Justice&#8221; branch (focusing on rule of law to stop abuses) and a &#8220;Peace&#8221; branch (focusing on diversity and inclusion), where I&#8217;d like to dedicate a national campaign to all the kids asking for Peace, and adults asking for Justice, to stop political bullying if we&#8217;re going to teach that it&#8217;s wrong.

Random Lib: Hey are you okay down there? Are you listening to this crap? How are we going to organize a Constitutional convention of political parties if you can&#8217;t even sit through ONE discussion like a man?

Conservative: I&#8217;m praying and listening to God. If this is going to take Jesus coming, I want to be ready.

Visitor: Yes, organizing teams online to address the meaning of Jesus as &#8220;universal salvation&#8221; and as &#8220;equal justice&#8221; will help prove a consensus on God, and a consensus on Law and government.  By focusing on &#8220;forgiveness&#8221; as the key factor in reconciliation between people from different groups, regardless of party or religious affiliation, we can quit blaming each other for the wrong things.  Since proving these correlating patterns repeat across all populations globally, requires tracking statistics on a database, I&#8217;d like to dedicate this as an academic project to the Chinese student in math and statistics&#8230;

Independent: I guess there is no God, if she&#8217;s still talking. What cruel God would punish us this way?

Dante: Yeah, and include all your research on &#8220;spiritual healing&#8221; to stop false medical practices in China based on cultural superstitions. Which will save endangered Asian Bears and Pangolins destroyed for their magical healing powers. I saw where you posted this same garbage on other threads and forums!

Libertarian: Don&#8217;t forget the tripped out idea, about minting labor-backed currency against the debts owed to taxpayers and to China?  Using microloans to create jobs saving endangered historic and environmental landmarks across America. While building campuses to convert sweatshop and slave labor into work-study programs to end problems with illegal immigration, trafficking, and other crimes.

Independent: Now you&#8217;re BOTH smoking the same crack! How do I get a hold of this stuff?

Visitor: These ideas came from different parties. The solutions come from combining them together.

Independent: I don&#8217;t mean that, I mean the drugs you&#8217;re whacked out on! Geez!

Conspiracy Theorist: What kind of books are these?

Conservative, gets up: The kind where you turn the pages and read from left to right, you idiot.

Conspiracy Theorist: I mean, if spiritual healing is free, and can cure diseases from cancer to mental illness, then political bureaucracy just enables prisons and big pharm to profit off crime and sickness?

Visitor: There&#8217;s more to it than that.  There&#8217;s still division among Christian denominations over the practice of spiritual healing, in addition to theists and nontheists falsely divided over faith and science, creation and evolution, when there is no need for conflict between secular laws and spiritual laws.

Drifter:  Good luck mediating all that!

Independent: I can&#8217;t even read this garbage!

Conservative, reaches over: Here, you hold it like this, and flip the pages that way. 

Independent: I mean, these are written by Christians so everything they&#8217;re saying is biased.

Visitor: If you don&#8217;t believe the studies, go replicate your own.  That&#8217;s all I&#8217;m asking help for scientists and doctors to do.  To show the natural process of forgiveness and healing is universal for all people.

Conspiracy Theorist: So you really believe all this forgiveness and spiritual healing is going to create a global circle of people &#8220;singing Kumbaya&#8221; and even bringing terrorists and communists to join in?

Visitor: We can&#8217;t control what other people do, just what we do with our words and our resources. Good day, Gentlemen.  And I hope you enjoy the books and make the most of each other&#8217;s company.

Independent: Who the hell calls anyone &#8220;Gentlemen&#8221; anymore?

Conspiracy Theorist:  Shut up, asswipe. Can&#8217;t you be civilized?

Conservative:  You all need to watch your fucking language. Hypocrites!
===========================================


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 19, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qFbcpvhOxus]Alex Jones - Rat Bastard Rant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SteadyMercury (Apr 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> your beloved Politician Heroes



Dude, you're the only one in this thread with a username and icon indicating juvenile infatuation for a political figure.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 19, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > your beloved Politician Heroes
> ...



Dr. Paul opposed 'Obamacare.'


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Yes, also Dr. Milton Wolf, Obama's cousin by marriage.

And I haven't read up on Dr. Carson yet, as the media hype to shut him down or up
has preceded or superceded that already.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 19, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > your beloved Politician Heroes
> ...



A _retired_ pol who likely quit the biz when he realized the ranks of his "believers" were filled with peeps like ... well, like Pauli.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 19, 2013)

The tide is turning. Alex Jones is hated & ridiculed by many, but he is forcing more & more people to wake up. It reminds me of what Mahatma Gandhi once said...

"First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, then they fight you, then you win."


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The tide is turning. Alex Jones is hated & ridiculed by many, but he is forcing more & more people to wake up. It reminds me of what Mahatma Gandhi once said...
> 
> "First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, then they fight you, then you win."


Gandhi would have bitch slapped jones !


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That would be all the silly fruit loops rolling around in Pauli's pinhead.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The tide is turning. Alex Jones is hated & ridiculed by many, but he is forcing more & more people to wake up. It reminds me of what Mahatma Gandhi once said...
> 
> "First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, then they fight you, then you win."



Uh-huh ... and just as many leave his "army of loons" when they realize he's all about selling silly shit. 
BTW, I don't hate the guy for making a living off you CT loons because, as the man said, "there's a sucker born every minute." 
You're it, Princess, and you're just not bright enough to see it.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The tide is turning. Alex Jones is hated & ridiculed by many, but he is forcing more & more people to wake up. It reminds me of what Mahatma Gandhi once said...
> ...


why is it all reality challenged people say shit like the tide is turning?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2013)

four farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > your beloved Politician Heroes
> ...



I love you evaded the topic of this thread and the facts how dawgshit-aka say it and this thread starter,how they have an obsession over Jones changing the subject. this thread sure seems to attract all the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



which is also Romneycare since Romney was one of the first ones to sign it.Its amazing the stupid ignorant sheople there are in america that think there is a difference between Romney and Obama isnt it? amazing how this troll calls YOU the one with a juvenile infatuation when you actually are concerned that we are losing more and more of our freedoms every year and can understand that both parties are corrupt,thats its a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two parties so the sheople think they have a choice in who gets elected.

I love how he dodges facts that Dawghist-aka sayit,and this thread starter are the ones with a juvenile infatuation over Jones in all their posts on this thread ignoring hwo these trolls defend the lies of the government night and day here. and that paul unlike romney and obama,actually believes in the constitution and serving the people instead of wall street and the zionists.gee what a bad concept for Paul to have according to this troll.


----------



## gslack (Apr 20, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...



Yes as opposed to the Alex jones sheeple and the Ron Paul "I coulda been a contender!" sheeple....


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 20, 2013)

Must be something in the Berky water filters.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep. Clean water.  Your drinking fluoride and are too dumb to figure it out.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 21, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Yep. Clean water.  *Your* drinking fluoride and are too dumb to figure it out.



I cannot help but point out the irony.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 21, 2013)

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



They suffer delusions of self-importance.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 21, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Clean water.  *Your* drinking fluoride and are too dumb to figure it out.
> ...



No matter. He's not bright enough to get it.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 21, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Yep. Clean water.  Your drinking fluoride and are too dumb to figure it out.



Slow kill babe. Luv it.


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2013)

daws101 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



*Google Trends - Hot Searches* *False Flag*

Google Trends


----------



## gslack (Apr 21, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Ah yes the old "popular therefore true" method.. Very scientific... 

Here's a clue... You just did a "goggle trends" search for false flag, what did you think would be the most popular term in that category??? 

LOL, EUREKA, YOU'VE DONE IT!!!!! 

 Nice work Einstein..


----------



## Zona (Apr 21, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Yep. Clean water.  Your drinking fluoride and are too dumb to figure it out.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Apr 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The tide is turning.


Yup, Ron Paul fans chanted this thru each of the last elections, right up until the cold slap or reality smacked them across the face and they discovered their irrelevance continues unabated. This of course is followed by murmurs of voter fraud despite Paul's poor showing reflecting in any poll that couldn't be rigged by online jumps via the Ron Paul forum members.




paulitician said:


> Alex Jones is hated & ridiculed by many


Nah, I admire the man for know how to make a buck. Sell fear to emotionally unstable paranoid types, the ad-click dollars roll in. Sure I ridicule him some, but the retards who think he is interested in news as opposed to a message that keeps the shallow minded returning for more are really delusional.


----------



## gslack (Apr 21, 2013)

You guys think this conspiracy theory is scary? Take a look at this....






Water, such an evil force.. I had no idea...


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 21, 2013)

gslack said:


> You guys think this conspiracy theory is scary? Take a look at this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been on a single malt Scotch diet for years. Hold the water.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 22, 2013)

gslack said:


> You guys think this conspiracy theory is scary? Take a look at this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how about humans?
should we ban ourselves from the planet?


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 22, 2013)

That meme is obviously a satire.


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

emilynghiem said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > You guys think this conspiracy theory is scary? Take a look at this....
> ...



It's called sarcasm... Reading its a good thing...


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 22, 2013)

The plastic bottle isn't all that great.  These plastics have high levels of estrogen over long periods of use.   I only drink water from my house.  I have two filters.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 22, 2013)

Hormone-mimics In Plastic Water Bottles Act As Functional Estrogens


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Hormone-mimics In Plastic Water Bottles Act As Functional Estrogens



Wow dude, you afraid of everything?


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 22, 2013)

I am trembling.  I am not afraid of you!


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> I am trembling.  I am not afraid of you!



You fear everything else it seems... trust me it's okay to leave the house. You will adapt...


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 22, 2013)

I will be retired in a few years while your still on this forum.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2013)

gslack said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Hormone-mimics In Plastic Water Bottles Act As Functional Estrogens
> ...



how long before 

water is labeled a hazard 

such as was C02 

--LOL


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> I will be retired in a few years while your still on this forum.



Retired? From what? Trolling web forums?

Oh I get it.. You're confessing you're a link poster.. Got it.. best not let it get around.. Mods may take offense to it..


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2013)

gslack said:


> You guys think this conspiracy theory is scary? Take a look at this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*European Court Ruling spells an end to water fluoridation*

Doug Cross
UK Council Against Water Fluoridation
July 22, 2009

European Court ruling spells an end to fluoridation


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/LkDcIv-Ac_A]Alex Jones Cobra Rant - YouTube[/ame]



Cobra Commander lol


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 23, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Alex Jones Cobra Rant - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Cobra Commander lol



Wow.  Just.....did he really just try to use Cobra as an analogy for the US government?  Wow.  

But wait....since when was Cobra the cool organization?


----------



## LAfrique (Apr 23, 2013)

Obamerican said:


> Today I was listening to this asshole. Why, you may ask? Well, I like to listen to him "predict" the end of the United States and then sell stuff like one of those losers at the fair grounds. But, hey, people like Eots think he's GREAT!!!
> 
> Alex predicted millennial havoc, but none occurred.
> 
> ...




While Alex Jones sometimes comes through as a nutcase and unfortunately has the personality to back assumption, Alex however is not over-exaggerating. Mere *commonsense dictates that when you keep sowing bad seeds (a strategy the US government is famous for), you shall reap nothing but bad crops.*


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 23, 2013)

LAfrique said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Today I was listening to this asshole. Why, you may ask? Well, I like to listen to him "predict" the end of the United States and then sell stuff like one of those losers at the fair grounds. But, hey, people like Eots think he's GREAT!!!
> ...



  
You know you've hit rock bottom when a 9/11 Hand Job approves of your POV.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2013)

still another fart from you Dawgshit.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 23, 2013)

Hail Cobra Commandar


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from you Dawgshit.


wrong again handjob sayit and I are not the same poster. slap dick


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 25, 2013)

Alex Jones goes nuts, again!

Alex Jones Rants: Alex Jones "False Flag" Rant


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 25, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qGJnRjUrIJ0]Alex Jones - You Work for Cobra "Rant' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Alex Jones - You Work for Cobra "Rant' - YouTube


wow just like Alex jones! repeating bullshit!


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 25, 2013)

This one has more info!


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/EnbpArmrTg4]Alex Jones response to msnbc and Rachel Maddow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Apr 29, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DgOk5Qcw85M]Alex Jones - Jim Tucker Tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud (May 3, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Alex Jones response to msnbc and Rachel Maddow - YouTube





[ame=http://youtu.be/MihR3fF_rEg]Alex Jones - Go Sacrifice Yourself - Rant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud (May 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2nPqvCn-d-M]Alex Jones - Sunday Show - 5/5/2013 "Commercial Free" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (May 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4lbkDx2lijo]ALEX JONES PROVEN LIAR AND SCUMBAG! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud (May 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/OhyPc7igWcY]Alex Jones admits he is Bill Hicks: "Son of Obama" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoudMcCloud (May 10, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jlbuEXphrg8]Bill Clinton "Slaps Bomb-Shell Blondes" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## t1bbst3r (May 12, 2013)

They secretly call Jones on rense 'the fat man'! lol


----------



## ELITEofWarman8 (May 14, 2013)

Alex Jones is just a big of a fucking sheep than "anyone else" that stupid piece of goat shit.


----------



## 7forever (Jun 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB7ZaK7Oa88&feature=player_embedded]Alex Jones Disrupts BBC's Sunday Politics Show 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Jun 9, 2013)

7forever said:


> Alex Jones Disrupts BBC's Sunday Politics Show 2013 - YouTube


more proof he's the giant infected sphincter every sane person says he is.


----------



## 7forever (Jun 9, 2013)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones Disrupts BBC's Sunday Politics Show 2013 - YouTube
> ...



He's so fake he won't touch the driver or no planes. He has the worst voice for radio, too.


----------



## 7forever (Jun 9, 2013)

Gary Franchi actually looks and sounds good, for an internet guy.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Jun 12, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_U6vucdPiZo]Alex Jones goes Crazy = LIVE on BBC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wroberson (Jun 20, 2013)

So he only "looked" at the book instead of reading it.

I found a little more respect for the guy since he doesn't cover UFO's.


----------



## eots (Jun 20, 2013)

daws101 said:


> ALEX JONES PROVEN LIAR AND SCUMBAG! - YouTube



Did you you even watch this video...I think not...


----------



## eots (Jun 20, 2013)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



No planes is a big distraction that lacks any substantial evidence


----------



## paulitician (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## daws101 (Jun 21, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ALEX JONES PROVEN LIAR AND SCUMBAG! - YouTube
> ...


I've seen many of his videos ..all are shit ...if they were anything else you wouldn't watch them..


----------



## daws101 (Jun 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


>


sarcasm and satire are above you pay grade. ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ALEX JONES PROVEN LIAR AND SCUMBAG! - YouTube
> ...



havent you learned yet after all this time that Dawgshit NEVER watches videos that go againt the official version?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



That's just your breath you're smelling, Rimjob.

IF you'd stop eating shit all the time, you'd eventually get rid of that stench that emanates from your every pore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

still another fart from an agent troll.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from an agent troll.



No.  Still just the stench of your breath, shit eater.

9/11 Rimjob eats shit.  Obviously.  He's a fubar conspiracy nut.


----------



## snowdenisahero (Jun 26, 2013)

Why is he a joke? Wasn't he in the CIA? I see many of what he says to be spot on.


----------



## eots (Jul 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paSCyjHgrCI]Alex Jones Threatened with Arrest! - YouTube[/ame]


----------

